# Chevy 2500 Hd



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

OutBackers,
We have been toying with the idea of a new TV for our 28BHS (Big House Scooter). We are looking at a Chevy 2500 HD. I think it should do the job regardless of the road conditions. Is there anyone out there currently using this type of TV who could give some feedback. Thanks to everyone from sunny Florida.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, that all depends upon the weight of the trailer, as well as the engine/gear combo you get. But judging from my experience -- I have an 02 2500HD -- I doubt you'll have any problems with that setup.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

So long as you have 3.73 gears or better you'll be a happy man indeed. And I'll be just a little jealous shy


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I just bought the 05 2500HD Extended Cab and I LOVE it.














Of course, IT Loves GAS









We are only pulling a 21RS, but you do not even know it is there. With my 6.0/ 4.10 combo, I think we could pull anything Keystone makes with no problems.

We really wanted a PSD, but for what we paid....you can buy a heck of a lot of gas!!!!!

Is is a newer 2500? I heard there were some problems with the earlier HD's with piston slap.

Good Luck in your shopping!

Tim


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

I have an 04 , but its just a regular 2500. It gets the job done. The crew cab is the only way to go.

PAUL.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

I have the GMC 2500 HD shown in sig, and it pulls my 28F RL-S just fine. Based on the specs for the 28BHS it should do the trick for you


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Jacko,

I've pulled our 28BHS with my brother's 2500HD with the 6.0L motor. It towed well. For the minor difference in gas mileage though I'd rather tow with my current TV with the big block in it. You didn't mention your motor/rear-end combo but whatever you choose you'll be fine pulling your OB.

Good luck,

Greg


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We have a 1500 HD and it pulls our 25RSS great. Can't even tell it's back there.  Re Gas: We get the same whether we pull the camper or not. 12mpg.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

If you get a 6.0 motor, just make sure you get 4.10 gears and you'll be happy.
The 3.73 gears with a 6.0 will prolly struggle on any hills with a 28 behind you.
I've got 3.73's and pulling a 21 and wish I had 4.10's......So much so that Ive now got new truck fever.


----------



## duramax28bhs (Apr 18, 2005)

I bought a new 28bhs in March and pulled with my wife's 1/2 ton crew 5.3/3.73 with very little problem. I have upgraded mine to a new 2005 Chevy HD Duramax and can hardly wait to hook up and GO!!!!!!!!!!! action action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I had a crew cab, Denali and now a Yukon XL. They all had a variety of motor and rear end set-up. I had no problems towing with any of them. The 6.0l will have no issuess regardless of rear end ratio. As for gas mileage, I now drive to the tach..I keep it around 2200rpm and have noticed a huge improvement.

I know you will be happy with your choice









Thor


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Jacko,

I tow my 28BHS with an 02 F150 5.4L 4X4 with no issues. You'll be fine with your set-up. The only thing that would slow that rig down would be long repeated 6+% grades. Though I was never all that great in geography, unless you are planning some LLLLOOONGG trips outside of you fare state of Florida, you should not encounter any such grades.

duramax28BHS,

When you hook that duramax/allison to the 28BHS, your main problem is going to be repeatedly checking your rear view mirrors to make sure the trailer is still back there!

Sidewinder


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Haven't towed with mine yet but just driving it around gives me the feeling that it could yank a quite large house behind it with no problem. I doubt you will have any problem towing whatever is in the Outback line.

I believe the 4.10 gears are standard with the 6.0L in the 2500HD. The 1500HD can come with either the 3.73 or 4.10s.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

"Can't even tell it's back there."

I hate that phrase it scares me!

The fella said that just before he lane changed right in front of my buddy and his son. They are in a better place now.

It was like swinging a Starcraft baseball bat.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

only have the 1500 but same trailer. pulls fairly well, no problems at all on even ground. does ok on hills, too, but the 2500 HD would be a nice upgrade.

just my $0.02


----------

